# Bajar volumen de un juguete



## brujica (Ene 12, 2012)

Buenas a todos. Ante todo como es mi primer post os doy las gracias por adelantado al interés que me podáis prestar.
El tema: Tengo un piano electrónico de juguete que le regalé a mi hijo, pero el maldito (el piano, no mi hijo) tiene un volumen desmesuradamente alto. Al ser un juguete barato ( de los chinos ) no tiene regulador de volumen mediante potenciómetro.
Mi consulta va dirigida a saber si podría modificar el circuíto para poder bajarle el volumen a una potencia más baja, sin tener que poner un potenciómetro. Simplemente quiero que no salga tanto volumen.

Gracias por vuestra aportación.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola Amigo, "Tengo un piano electrónico de juguete que le regalé a mi hijo, pero el maldito (el piano, no mi hijo)".
Bien, supongo que sera algo complicado modificar el circuito para variar el volumen de sonido, ya que todos estamos acostumbrados en la forma que trabajan los chinos fabricando todo circuito bajo una gota de resina, lo mas simple es  conectar una resistencia en serie con el altavoz, del mismo valor que este y de igual potencia.. Supongo que la potencia de audio entregada no supera 1W o 2W. Pues sino habra que utilizar otra alternativa.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 12, 2012)

Con un martillo se puede "ajustar" fácilmente.

Pon una resistencia en serie con el altavoz.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2012)

Resistencia de 100Ω en serie con el parlantito


----------



## Electronec (Ene 12, 2012)

Por 2 o 3 céntimos de euro que cuesta una resistencia, compra varias.
Primero le de 100Ω y en función del volumen vas cambiando.

Otra opción es que compres una resistencia variable o ajustable de unos 220Ω, la sueldas, la ajustas y se queda dentro del piano, vale unos 20 o 30 céntimos.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 12, 2012)

Y si no funciona el tema de la resistencia en serie (que si que funcionará), entonces...
... siempre se puede recurrir  a la primera respuesta de Scooter...
_Con un martillo se puede "ajustar" fácilmente._ (Supongo que se refiere al volumen del piano)


Sal U2


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 13, 2012)

Utilice un potenciometro de 50 ohm + una resistencia de 10 ohm, todo lo anterior en serie con el parlante.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2012)

un capacitor en serie con el parlante o una resistencia en serie con el parlante,nunca en paralelo pues baja la impedancia y se puede estropear el amplificador del piano,si en el circuito podes ubicar el amplificador con una r en la entrada del mismo seria lo ideal


----------



## Altronics (Dic 22, 2020)

Hola a todos, tengo un juguete que utiliza 3 baterias AA, y no poseía control de volumen, pero le coloqué una resistencia de 240 Ohms en serie con el parlante que posee y quedó muy bueno, ahora si da gusto encenderlo, saludos desde Chile.


----------



## paliz (Dic 22, 2020)

¿Y cómo es el dispositivo de salida de audio?
¿Un buzzer piezoeléctrico o de bobina de baja impedancia?


----------

